# New England Frog groups website..?



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

Went on to update some info, just moved to portland, and I cant access the site.
Just curious if anyone else is having trouble getting to their website or if its my link ?

Thanks, -Jeremiah


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/northeast/topic39822.html

Skip to the end.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know who's in charge of NEFG?

I know that the site is down, but if you guys are looking for hosting space I can provide as much as you need for free ( I have about 300 GB available). Reason being... I'm a new englander and a frog lover haha. But I run midnight-shift.net, and although I can't pay to renew your domain name... if you wish, I can set up http://NEFG.midnight-shift.net temporarily and later, if someone can get a domain name, you could just have it replace my subdomain that I set up for you guys. 

Just let me know. It's best to email me at [email protected] I check that one all day, everyday

cheers!


----------

